# HUNTING PARTNER IN VIRGINIA!!



## joey (Sep 4, 2005)

i am looking for someone to hunt with over the great state of virginia. any season, any game. i do have access to a cabin outside stanton in bath county which has 7-10 acers backing the national forest. i have access to a dove field in chesapeake looking for other alternatives. anyone?


----------

